
The new EU guidelines for AI are a case of ethics-washing - EndXA
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/eu-guidelines-ethics-washing-made-in-europe/24195496.html
======
EndXA
The author of this piece is a member of the commission's expert group that has
worked on the guidelines.

Here is how the paper describes ethics-washing:

 _" This phenomenon is an example of “ethics washing”. Industry organizes and
cultivates ethical debates to buy time – to distract the public and to prevent
or at least delay effective regulation and policy-making. Politicians also
like to set up ethics committees because it gives them a course of action
when, given the complexity of the issues, they simply don't know what to do –
and that’s only human."_

